

Linux Supercomputer is a Contestant on Jeopardy - I'll Take Linux for $1,000 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/newss/7294/1/

======
badwetter
Well I'll be damned -- I sorta assumed it would have been AIX. Feather in
SuSE's cap!

